# Canning frozen meat



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I was given a second deer that was delivered cut, wrapped, and frozen. I am completely out of freezer space. Does anyone foresee a problem if I thawed the steaks and ground and then canned it right away? It's either that or give it away.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I wish I had your problem! (I did not get any venison this year..)

I have seen multiple threads about power outages and having to can up the freezer contents. The way I look at this your situation is the same so I see no reason why not.


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

Defrost it and can away. Follow the blue book regs. I get my beef as a frozen side and thaw and can ground and stew beef.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

No problem what's so ever. We just put a whole beef in the freezer and I'm canning some burger from that. When I'm done ,I'll take the beef left from last summer out of the other freezer and thaw and cann and make jerky ect. Since it was 4 degrees this morning,it's a good time to light up the wood cookstove and probaly cann all week.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks, everyone for the replies. I'll start thawing and canning.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I freeze my rabbits till I have a canner load all the time.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I freeze and can later all the time.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Pretty much the only way venison gets canned around here. After hunting all day, killing something, dragging it out of the woods, butchering, and cleaning it, then cleaning myself, and eating some grub, I'm usually a little too worn out to start looking for clean jars, getting all the stuff out, and getting her done. 

Usually save up all the meat till the end of the season and then processing.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

I'd thaw it, chunk it, and hot pack can it. Canned venison is to die for.


----------

